
Why you decided to use Nodejs and how was your experince? - ooooak
I have seen lots of people complain about nodejs. I have used it in production for 2 years. I know its not the best thing out there. but it gets the shit done. how was your experience overall?
======
TheCodeRover
I tried NodeJS because of the appeal of JavaScript on both the client &
server. That side didn't really work out because client Side JavaScript is
just so different.

As a web server it worked well. I put Nodejs behind HAProxy & Varnish and
ended up with something reasonably robust; good for both dynamic & static
content. These days I use if more for server side data handling and it is
surprising what you can throw at it really - data collection and even some
processing.

As you said its really good for getting stuff done.

------
CyberFonic
I thought that the concept of NodeJS was fantastic. But in everyday use, I
found it bloated and many of the libraries of rather dubious quality. After
trying to use NodeJS for several projects, I have gone back to using mostly
Python based servers with a couple of performant servers written in C. Have
experimented with Go, but so far I haven't used it for any production servers.

